# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Μαριώ [Μεγαλόχαρη - Mario, Megalohari] & Σαρωνίς [Δάφνη, Ρόδος ΙΙ - Daphne, Saronis]

## Rocinante

Γνωριζει μηπως κανεις τι απεγιναν τα δυο πλοιαρακια Κουλα και Μεγαλοχαρη με εδρα την Τηνο. Η Μεγαλοχαρη εκανε το δρομολογιο Τηνο Μυκονο Παρο Ναξο και η Κουλα Τηνο Μυκονο Δηλο

----------


## Haddock

Rosinante, μιλάμε πάντα για το Μαριώ και αργότερα Ρόδος Ι, σωστα; Αν είναι το ιδιο σκαρί, το θυμάμαι το βαποράκι να κάνει δρομολόγια τοπικά Πάρο, Ιο, Σαντορίνη τη δεκαετία του 1980. 
Παρέα με το Ίος (Ambriabella) δούλεψαν αρκετά στις τοπικές γραμμές. Αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90, αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να πουλήθηκε και να διαλύθηκε.

----------


## Rocinante

Paroskayak δεν ηξερα τα αλλα ονοματα του Μεγαλοχαρη. Ειχα παει στη Ναξο στις αρχες της δεκαετιεας του 80 απο Τηνο με ενα εξαρακι. Στην Παρο βγαλαν ανακοινωση οσοι ζαλιζονται να κατεβουν γιατι το στενο Παρου Ναξου ειναι δυσκολο. Το καταφχαριστηθηκα το κουνημα. Καμια φωτο κανεις; Επιστρεψαμε με ενα πιο μικρο το Μαργαριτα.

----------


## ARMENISTIS

To Rodos 1 meta apo ta taksidia pou ekane apo Rodo-Simi to synanthsa to 1997 sthn Mixaniona apo ekei ematha oti phge Tourkia gia sidera.

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Mia foto oxi kai toso kalh diakrinontai me thn seira to Rodos 1 ,to Kolosos pou argotera phge Kriti kai sto vathos to Panormitis

----------


## esperos

Προς ικανοποίηση του Rocinante, το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ σε πρωινή αναχώρηση του από Τήνο, το Καλοκαίρι 1991.

----------


## Rocinante

Αντε βρε Εσπερε. Ησουν αναμεσα στους 3-4 που περιμενα οτι κατι εχουν. Με αυτο λοιπον πηγα Ναξο καθομουν στο πεμπτο παραθυρο απο πισω εβλεπα ποτε τη θαλασσα και ποτε τον ουρανο και ποτε ποτε διαφορα πραγματα που φευγαν απο τους ατρομητους τουριστες που καθονταν επανω. Σε ευχαριστω Εσπερε.

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ έχω φάει το απίστευτο βουτίδι από την Δήλο στην Μύκονο.. Κι άλλες φορές ταξίδεψα μαζί του απο Σύρο. Κάποτε έκανε γραμμή και απο την Σύρο, δεν θυμάμαι όμως που πήγαινε, το θυμάμαι όμως δεμένο εκεί. Ο 'Εσπερος σίγουρα κάτι θα μας πεί.... νομίζω τότε το έλεγαν Μαριώ. 

Μετά που πήγαινε ο rocinante βόλτες το βγάλανε Μεγαλόχαρη γιατί έκανε "τέρμα" στην Τήνο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## marioskef

Πράγματι θυμάμαι το Μεγαλόχαρη να κουνά υπερβολικά αφού μικρό παιδί εγώ νόμιζα οτι θα αναποδογυρίσει!!!

----------


## Haddock

Τα δυο Γερμανικά βαπόρια του Κονταρίνη άφησαν ιστορία στον Σαρωνικό. Δούλεψαν ακούραστα για πολλά χρόνια ανταγωνιζόμενα άλλους θρύλους όπως το Καμέλια του Βατικιώτη, το Μάρθα του Μοίρα, και το Νεράιδα του Λάτση. Θα υπάρχουν πολλές ιστορίες και αναμνήσεις από εκείνα τα χρόνια. Οι τσιμινιέρες τους ειδικότερα πήγαιναν γάντι με τις όμορφες ναυπηγικές γραμμές τους. Οι ιστορικοί πλοίων μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν για την καριέρα τους στη Γερμανία;

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το 1977 και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το Ρόδος Ι ή το Ρόδος ΙΙ.

Copyright

----------


## nautikos

Πρεπει να ειναι το *Ροδος Ι*, γιατι νομιζω οτι εχει λιγο ψηλοτερη γεφυρα. Επισης σε ερωτημα που τεθηκε καποια στιγμη, το *Σαρωνις* πρεπει να εγινε κομματακια στον _Αλιαγα_ πριν μερικα χρονια.

----------


## karystos

Το ΜΑΡΙΩ και ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ χτίστηκαν το 1959 και ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Δε σταδιοδρόμησαν στη Γερμανία. Το πρώτο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ του καπτα Νικόλα Κομνού ήταν το πρώην ΝΤΟΡΙΑΝ ΚΩΣ που δούλεψε ως το 1982 και μετά πουλήθηκε και αντικαταστάθηκε απο το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Ν.ΡΟΔΟΥ 17 ΤΗΝΟΣ πρώην ΜΑΡΙΩ. Στο Σαρωνικό ως ΜΑΡΙΩ ήταν κάτι ανάμεσα σε επιβατικό και ημεροκρουαζιερόπλοιο. Δεν άντεξε τον ενδοκυκλαδικό συναγωνισμό των ταχύπλοων, παροπλίστηκε για χρόνια στην Τήνο, πουλήθηκε για να μετασεκυαστεί σε μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, μετονομάστηκε ΔΑΦΝΗ, το εγχείρημα απέτυχε και διαλύθηκε στο Aliaga το 2004. 

Το ΜΑΡΙΩ

Η πλώρη στο καρνάγιο

και στο κύμα

Η ρεβέρσα στο μηχανοστάσιο

και τα δρομολόγια

----------


## karystos

Το σαλόνι. Ο πίνακας είναι του λοστρόμου Δ. Ψαραδέλη. 

Μηχανοστάσιο

Και η τσιμινιέρα. Το ίδιο σχέδιο και λογότυπο με μόνη διαφορά ένα "Π" που έγινε "Ν"

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Κάρυστος, μας αφήνεις άφωνους για μια ακόμη φορά! Τι φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές που έχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελάνεις. Η φωτογραφία της τσιμινιέρας είναι μοναδική. Το σαλόνι του ήταν φιλόξενο και ζεστό και το αποδεικνύει η εικόνα σου. Η φωτογραφία της πλώρης από τον δεξαμενισμό είναι σίγουρα ιστορική και συλλεκτική.

Δεν το πρόλαβα ως Μαριώ, αλλά ως Μεγαλόχαρη Τήνου το απόλαυσα ουκ ολίγες φορές να κροσάρει τα μπουγάζια του Αγ. Σπυρίδωνα προς Πάρο. Δεν υπήρχε ημέρα να μην το τσεκάρω στα ρεμέτζα του Ανατολικά του κεφαλιού της Πάρου. Δούλεψε επιτυχημένα στο ενδοκυκλαδικό δρομολόγιο για πολλά χρόνια. Τα δύσκολα άρχισαν, όπως λες, με την δρομολόγηση των πρώτων ταχυπλόων. Ειδικότερα, με την έλευση του Νεάρχου της Ρεθυμνιακής άρχισε να πέφτει η αυλαία για το βαποράκι μας.

Αυτό που πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε ήταν το όμορφο σινιάλο και η περήφανη τσιμινιέρα του. Μπορεί να ήταν μικρό σκαρί αλλά ο ναυπηγός του είχε δώσει γλυκές καμπύλες και απαλές γραμμές. Δεν θα το ξεχάσω τούτο το σκαρί, και πως δηλαδή, όταν ο Κάρυστος μας γεμίζει με σπάνιες φωτογραφίες.

Τελικώς, ο Κονταρίνης το παρήγγειλε και ήρθε από τη Γερμανία για να δρομολογηθεί ως Μαριώ;

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε Κάρυστος, μας αφήνεις άφωνους για μια ακόμη φορά! Τι φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές που έχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελάνεις.


Οι φωτο ειναι σκαναρισμενες (οπως φαινεται καθαρα) απο παλιο τευχος του περιοδικου "Εφοπλιστης" :Wink: .

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα πολυ χαιρομαι που ρωτησα για την τυχη αυτου του πλοιου και βρεθηκαν τοσα ωραια πραγματα

----------


## Leo

¶σε που αυτή η καρφωτή βουτιά με το κύμα ομπρέλα, κατακόρακα, μου γυρίζει το στομάχι ακόμη. Τα είχα δεί όλα στο ταξίδι από την Δήλο μέχρι την Μύκονο... μαθητές είχαμε πάει ημερήσια!!!! Απαπαπα*παΠΑΑΑΑ*... Μετά έγινα ναυτικός...:shock::shock: :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Τελικά το ΜΑΡΙΩ και το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ δεν ήσαν ακριβώς αδελφά επειδή το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ήταν μεγαλύτερο. 

ΜΑΡΙΩ : Ναυπηγεία H. Peters Γερμανία 1959. Δ.Σ.Κ. SV3946. Μήκος 41 μ - Πλάτος 7,2 μ - Βύθισμα 3,3 μ. Μηχανές 2 Χ ΜWM 6 - Κυλ. 860  BHP -GROSS 352 tn - NET 192 tn. 

ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ : Ναυπηγεία H.Peters Γερμανία 1959 Δ.Σ.Κ. SV3728. Μήκος 45,3 μ - Πλάτος 8,6 μ - Βύθισμα 3,6 μ. Μηχανές 2 Χ MWM 8-Κυλ. - GROSS 586 tn - NET 273 tn.

Το ΜΑΡΙΩ δεν έκανε την ίδια σταδιοδρομία στο Σαρωνικό επειδή έκανε και κρουαζιέρες και τα δρομολόγιά του ήταν λίγα και ακανόνιστα. Το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ήταν πραγματικός θρύλος, κάθε μέρα, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι στο δρομολόγιό του. Οι μηχανές του είχαν ήχο που έμοιαζε με ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο πιο μικρό και ο δρόμος του δεν ήταν σα του ΜΑΧΗ ή του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ, αλλά πολύ καλός, καλύτερος απο του ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ και βέβαια του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, του ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ και του ΧΑΡΑ. Τα Σαββατοκύριακα ήταν απελπιστικά γεμάτο και η μόνη θέση που βρίσκαμε ήταν στα βρεχάμενα, στο κάτω σαλόνι, που το φινιστρίνι ήταν ακριβώς στην ίσαλο και καθώς κουνούσε μία έβλεπες αφρούς και λίγο γαλάζιο και μία τα φύκια. Καθισμένοι ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο, στο σαλονάκι που ο αέρας ήταν πηχτός από τα τσιγάρα, τη ζέστη και το στριμωξίδι δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν για μας τα παιδιά και το καλύτερο ταξίδι, αλλά το προτιμούσαν οι μεγάλοι επειδή ήταν καινούριο και γρήγορο. Το καλύτερο ήταν όταν περνούσε ο τύπος με τα φιστίκια Αιγίνης στα καλάθια και μας παίρνανε "εργολάβο" για να μην γκρινιάζουμε. Τις φορές που βρίσκαμε θέση στο κατάστρωμα πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα το ταξίδι ήταν αξέχαστο. 

Προσωπικά μου έχει μείνει αλησμόνητο επειδή εκει που μέναμε στην Αίγινα ήταν πάνω στη θάλασσα και καθώς το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ έκανε το πρωινό από Σπέτσες το περίμενα να φανεί κάθε πρωί πως και πως ανάμεσα στη Μονή και τα Μέθανα, να περάσει κάτασπρο μπροστά μου κάνοντας σλάλομ ανάμεσα από τα καίκια που ξεψάριζαν και μετά να το δώ να φεύγει για τον Πειραιά. Ήταν πολύ όμορφο, αν και δεν είχε τη χάρη του ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ή του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, αλλά το έβλεπες ότι ήταν θηρίο στην κατασκευή, βαπόραρος. Δεθήκαμε μαζί του περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο βαπόρι του Σαρωνικού. Έπρεπε να περάσουν κοντά 30 χρόνια για να δεθούμε το ίδιο ή και περισσότερο με το κονταδελφό του το ΜΑΡΙΩ που βρεθήκαμε ξανά στην Τήνο. Κι όχι  μόνο με το βαπόρι αλλά και με τους ανθρώπους του, τους Κομνούς, τους Σκλαβούνους, το Δημήτρη, το Μάρκο το Βελαλόπουλο και τον μακαρίτη το Γιάννη τον Βελούδιο. Από τότε που έπαψε να ακούγεται η μπουρού του κάθε πρωί βγαίνοντας για τον Τσικνιά, ορφάνεψε το λιμάνι της Τήνου.

----------


## aegina

File karystos s`euxaristw mou eferes palies anamniseis giati & gw taxideuw 40 xronia stin Egina.

----------


## Haddock

karystos, ζωγραφίζεις τον πίνακα μιας άλλης εποχής με τα γραφόμενα σου. Άρχισε να ολοκληρώνεται το ψηφιδωτό της ιστορίας δυο μοναδικών πλοίων που άφησαν εποχή.

----------


## Leo

karystos, σου έχω πεί κι άλλες φορές ότι γράψιμο σου με ταξιδεύει, να που ταξιδεύεις κι άλλους πολλούς! 
Αυτό εδώ...



> ........Από τότε που έπαψε να ακούγεται η μπουρού του κάθε πρωί βγαίνοντας για τον Τσικνιά, ορφάνεψε το λιμάνι της Τήνου


είναι μια πικρή αλήθεια.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του Μεγαλόχαρη. 
Βρισκοταν στη στεριά στα ναυπηγεία Σάββα όπου και διαλύθηκε κάπου μεταξύ 2002 και 2006.

ImageY1.jpg

----------


## karystos

Ωραία φωτογραφία. Είναι μάλλον πριν το 2004. Το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ νομίζω ότι διαλύθηκε ως DAPHNE στο Aliaga το 2004 αφού μετασκευάστηκε πρώτα για να γίνει μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι από εργασίες συντήρησης, οπότε είναι πριν από το 1997 ή κατά τη μετασκευή. Η φωτογραφία που στέλνω είναι του Selim San και πρέπει να έχει δημοσιευτεί στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ". 

daphne.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε karystos μας τα μπέρδεψες κάπως. Το ΜΑΡΙΩ/ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ διαλύθηκε ως ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ στου Σάββα κάπου μεταξύ 2005 -06. Η φωτο που ανέβασα είναι του 2002.

Το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ (μετέπειτα ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ) δραστηριοποιήθηκε τη δεκαετία 90 ως ΔΑΦΝΗ κάνοντας κρουαζιέρες στο Αγ.Όρος.
Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 2004 στην Τουρκία όπως δείχνει και η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες.

----------


## aegina

File ELLINIS exeis dikio to ploio sti foto einai to SARONIS( RODOS 2 ).

----------


## karystos

Έχετε δίκιο. Μπερδεψα το ΜΑΡΙΩ με το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ.

----------


## Haddock

Αφού μας φτιάξατε το κέφι με τις φωτογραφίες του, πριν πέσει η αυλαία, να το θαυμάσουμε έτσι όπως θα το θυμούνται για πάντα οι φίλοι Τηνιακοί.

10149374.jpg 
Copyright: Getty images

----------


## Rocinante

ΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΥΛΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Geos

Θαυμάσιες οι φωτογραφίες και πολύ ζωντανές οι αναμνήσεις που γεννούν. Εγώ είχα ταξιδέψει το καλοκαίρι του 1987, δεκαοχτάχρονος με το Μεγαλόχαρη σε ένα δρομολόγιο που από ότι λέτε δεν ήταν συνηθισμένο: Μύκονο-Σαντορίνη. Θυμάμαι ότι είχε μια απίστευτη μπουνάτσα, ότι το βαποράκι ήταν τίγκα, με τους τουρίστες να κρέμονται σαν τα σταφύλια και ότι εγώ και η παρέα μου καθόμασταν στην ανοιχτή μπουκαπόρτα στο κέντρο. Η θάλασσα έβρεχε που λέει ο λόγος τα πόδια μας. Υπήρχε και ένας φοβερός τύπος στο πλήρωμα ο οποίος έβριζε τον κόσμο, κλωτσούσε πόδια και έκανε άλλα τέτοια εκσυγχρονιστικά. Επίσης, στο πρύμνιό κατάστρωμα ήταν δεμένο το παπάκι μου, μάρκας Honda. Το αστείο είναι πως το πλοίο έπιανε στο παλιό λιμάνι της Θήρας. Μόλις λοιπόν μου κατεβάσανε το παπί, εγώ το καβάλησα, έκανα μια από εδώ, μια από εκεί και μη βρίσκοντας φυσικά δρόμο, ρώτησα έναν μπάρμπα σε ένα καφενείο, από που πάνε για τα Φηρά. Αυτός έβαλε τα γέλια και μου έδειξε το τελεφερίκ και τα γαϊδούρια. Αποτέλεσμα: Ναύλωσα βαρκάρη, φορτώσαμε το παπί στη βάρκα και το πήγαμε στο άλλο λιμάνι. Αυτά και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με την πολυλογία μου (είναι και το πρώτο μου ποστ)

----------


## Νάξος

Καταπληκτική ιστορία φίλε και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα. Η Ελλάδα του '80 σε όλο της το μεγαλείο: παπί να φτάνει με το μη καταλληλότερο πλοίο στο πλέον ακατάλληλο λιμάνι, ναυτικοί με τρόπους λόρδου, τελεφερίκ, γαϊδούρια και ο βαρκάρης να δίνει την λύση από το πουθενά.

----------


## nautikos

Το *Ροδος ΙΙ (Σαρωνις)* καποτε στο λιμανι της _Ροδου_, οπως φαινεται απο καρτποσταλ.

megalochari568.jpg

----------


## aegina

Auto den einai to MEGALOHARI alla to RODOS2 prwin SARONIS....:shock:

----------


## nautikos

> Auto den einai to MEGALOHARI alla to RODOS2 prwin SARONIS....:shock:


Το κοιταξα καλυτερα φιλε και εχεις δικιο. Ολες οι μικρες λεπτομερειες δειχνουν οτι ειναι το *Ροδος ΙΙ*, πχ οτι το σαλονι κατω απο τη γεφυρα εχει 5 παραθυρα ενω του *Μεγαλοχαρη* εχει 4. Αυτο που με μπερδεψε (γιατι ειχα προβληματιστει απο την αρχη) ηταν η κιτρινη τσιμινιερα που φαινεται να εχει. Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι τετοια ειχε μονο το *Ροδος Ι*, ενω το *Ροδος ΙΙ* ειχε λευκη με μπλε γραμματα και ριγες. Το διορθωνω λοιπον,ευχαριστω.

----------


## mike_rodos

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ... Μόλις την είδα είπα να την ανεβάσω στο nautilia.gr και την αφιερώνω σε όλα τα μέλη. Στην φώτο φαίνονται το ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ και το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ, 2 καραβάκια με μεγάλη ιστορία στη γραμμή Ρόδο - Σύμη - Πανορμίτη.

rodos-lindos.jpg
Πήγη: rhodes.gr

----------


## aegina

8ymasai ti dromologeio ekane kai pote efyge apo ti grammi?Egw taxideuw 40+ xronia stin EGINA kai den to eixa xanakousei...Ekeini tin epoxi ypeirxan mono epeivatika opws NERAIDA,KAMELIA,SARWNIS,MARIO,AVRA,PORTOKALIS ILIOS  :Confused:

----------


## polykas

H φωτό αφιερώνεται στους αγαπητούς φίλους *rocinante* και *Εllinis.*

*ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.*


Megalohari 2.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Αχ βρε Polykas τι μας κανεις τωρα. Το πιστευεις οτι ακομα και φετος που πηγα Τηνο εψαχνα με την ακρη του ματιου μου καθως περνουσα να δω το βαπορακι με παρεουλα την Κουλα. ισως ηταν τα παιδικα μου χρονια που το εβλεπα εκει και μου εχουν ριζωσει την εντυπωση οτι εκει θα ειναι παντα...
Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Haddock

Carte Postale από τη Ρόδο για να συμπληρώσουμε τη συλλογή από αναμνήσεις.





Πηγή: Flickr.com

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Aegina, το Σαρωνίς (μετέπειτα ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ) ταξίδευε στον Σαρωνικό από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 50 μέχρι το 1972-73 (άν θυμάμαι καλά). Από τον Πειραιά έφευγε τελευταίο το πρωϊ 08:30 με δρομολόγιο Αίγινα, Μέθανα, Πόρο, Ύδρα, Ερμιόνη, Σπέτσες. Το Μαριώ (μετέπειτα ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ) έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες Αίγινα, Πόρο, Ύδρα. Μετά το 70 μπήκε και αυτό στο δρομολόγιο της ακτοπλοίας αλλά γιά λίγο. Η σημαντική διαφορά των δύο πέρα από τα 4 και 5 παράθυρα στο κάτω πλωριό σαλόνι, ήταν η γέφυρα όπου το ΜΑΡΙΩ είχε πιό υπερυψωμένη απο το Σαρωνίς.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αξέχαστο ταξίδι με το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη Μύκονο.
Σεπτέμβρης του 1999, ένας-δυο μήνες πριν ξεσπάσει ο τυφώνας της "MFD" που θα παρέσερνε στο πέρασμα του πολλά όμορφα ποστάλια της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Φτάνουμε στην Τήνο και στα αριστερά μας είναι δεμένο το "Μεγαλόχαρη". 
Στο νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης, το "Μεγαλόχαρη".
Εικόνα ποιητική και νοσταλγική.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά για τον polyka, τον paroskayak, τον Leo, τον Νίκο, τον vinman, τον aegina, τον Rocinante, τον dimitris, τον mastrovasilis, τον scoufgian, τον Ellinis και τοn Έσπερο και σε όλους τους φίλους. 


Το Μεγαλόχαρη στην Τήνο 3.jpg


Το Μεγαλόχαρη στην Τήνο ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## vinman

Καλέ μου φίλε Αντώνη...
Απο τη χθεσινή μας υπέροχη συνάντηση δεν έχω κοιμηθεί παρά μόνο 3 ώρες...
Είμαι ακόμα στο γραφείο...και είχα απίστευτα νεύρα μέχρι που είδα το παραπάνω post σου...και ηρέμησα......
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μας χαρίζεις ηρεμία και γαλήνη μέσα απο τις φωτογραφίες σου και τα υπέροχα κείμενα σου...
Σε ευχαριστώ απο τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου.....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman σ' ευχαριιστώ πολύ για αυτό που έγραψες.
Φίλε paroskayak, πάμε καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια πριν.
Και πάμε στην Παροικιά της Πάρου.
Πέφτει η νύχτα και αρχίζουν τα θαύματα .....

Το Μεγαλόχαρη στην Παροικιά.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Roi Baudouin, τι αρχοντιές είναι αυτές στην Παρκιά! Το θρυλικο Μεγαλόχαρη με το Γλαράκι! Συλλεκτικό κομμάτι μουσειακής αξίας. Τέλη δεκαετίας 80 με αρχές 90. Αυτό το βαποράκι ομόρφαινε τα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## Haddock

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία με τα δυο αγαπημένα σκαριά. Το Μαριώ και το Σαρωνίς στη Ρόδο πριν μετονομαστούν σε Ρόδος & Ρόδος ΙΙ αντίστοιχα. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους συνταξιδευτές που αγάπησαν αυτά τα βαποράκια.



Photo Credit: Robert Harding

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I unearthed an old postcard of another favorite of Argosaronikos, *Mario*. This one is from 1965, exactly dated.

Since I have seen little about her, she was built in 1959, had 352 tons and a service speed of 14,5 knots! More on her in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25486

Frankly, she was a nice ship but _I liked_ more _Kamelia_ and *Neraida* folowed by *Pindos*, *Aegina*, *Erietta* and *Aghios Nektarios*

Mario 1965.jpg

Mario in 1965

As mentioned before, she was built in 1959, had 352 tons and a service speed of 14,5 knots! It could carry 400 passenger. As mentioned before she was built at Hugo Peters' shipyards in Wewelsfleth.

Here is the announcement of her departure in the _Hamburger Abendblatt_ 

On page 14




> *MS "Mario" abgeliefert*
> 
> Eigener Bericht
> Hamburg, 28. September
> Die Schiffswerft Hugo Peters in Wewelsfleth liefert heute Ihren Neubau Nr. 498, das MS *"Mario"*, an die K&uuml;stenschiffahrt-Gesellschaft "Argosaronikos" in Plr&auml;us (Griechenland) ab. Der Neubau soll In der Passaglerfahrt zwischen Pir&auml;&uuml;s und den Inseln in der XgSls eingesetzt werden.
> Zwei MWM-Diesel mit einer Leistung von 430 PS gegben dem 37 m zwischen den Loten langen und 7,20 m breiten Schiff eine Geschwindigkeit von 14 Knoten. Der Neubau kann rund 400 Passagiere bef&ouml;rdern, f&uuml;r die etwa 300 feste Sitzpl&auml;tze unter Deck, in Deckssalons und Veranda sowie auf dem Bootsdeck vorhanden sind.
> erschienen am 28.09.1959


Then on page 15




> Nr. 226 vom 29.09.1959, Seite 15
> 
> *MS "Mario" f&uuml;r Griechenland* Mit eigener Kraft wird das MS *Mario"*, das, wie berichtet, die Schiffswerft Hugo Peters kl Wewelsfleth f&uuml;r die Tourist Coast Lines Argosaronleos soc, Plr&auml;uj, gebaut hat, die Fahrt In den Heimathafen durchfahren. Dat rund 400 Passaglere fassende Schiff toll Im Saronlteh&ouml;n
> Meer In der KOttenfahrt tatig sein.
> erschienen am 29.09.1959


And then a year later and with Saronis mispelled as Sadonis!




> Nr. 278 vom 28.11.1960, Seite 18
> 
> *Fahrgastschiff f&uuml;r Griechenland* Eigener Bericht
> Athen, 28. November
> Wie In Athen bekannt wird, hat _der Reeder Kontarinis_ bei einer deutschen Werft ein 1500-t-Fahrgastsehitf mit Einrichtungen f&uuml;r 80" Passaglere In Auftrag gegeben.
> Kontarinis hatte sich bereits 1959 von der Schiffswerft Hugo Peters In Wewelsfleth die Motorschiffe *"Sadonis"* (487 BRT, 700 Passagiere) und _"Mario"_ (351 BRT, 360 Passagiere) f&uuml;r den griechischen Inselverkehr bauen lassen.
> erschienen am 28.11.1960


Of course *Saronis* was bigger. Did they both belong to Kontarinis? So said above!

Sorry gentlemen, I am glad you like her post-1983 reincarnation but I have no use for it! Old wine (even German) tastes better (although Antonis' night photo from Parikia Parou is enticing!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μεγαλόχαρη, στην Τήνο τον Ιούλιο του 1997._  

megalohari.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tρομερη και ιστορικοτατη, κατι ψιλα εχω και εγω απο δαυτο θα συνδραμω και εγω :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_¶λλη μια φωτογραφια από το Μεγαλόχαρη τον  Ιουλιο του 1997
_ 
megalohari back.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

Το "ΜΑΡΙΩ" ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία στις 04-04-1959
και έκανε εγγραφή στο νηολόγιο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με α/α 1457.
Στις 30-12-1982 με το ίδιο όνομα κάνει μετεγγραφή στο
νηολόγιο ΡΟΔΟΥ με α/α 17.
Στις 16-03-1983 με το ίδιο νηολόγιο μετονομάζετε
"ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ" έως τις 23-08-2004 που διεγράφη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε emmpapad στην παρέα μας.

megalohari 00.jpg

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία από το Μεγαλόχαρη, σε κοντινό πλάνο.

megalohari kontino.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλώς ήρθες φίλε emmpapad στην παρέα μας.


Apollon!  This is a wonderful photograph.

----------


## nikitas

to rodos proin saronis sto limani tis rodou,mipos xerei kaneis pote akribos efyge apo ti rodo kai pou pige meta?kathos episis kai pote akribos katebike sti rodo

18.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καρτ ποστάλ το Σαρωνίς στην Ύδρα...

saronis.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

Το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ύψωσε την Eλλ. σημαία στις 04-04-59 και πήρε αριθμό
νηολογίου ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με α/α 1456. Στις 27-02-71 με ίδιο νηολόγιο και αριθμό
μετονομάζετε σε ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ. Στις 01-06-71 μετεγγράφετε στο νηολόγιο 
ΡΟΔΟΥ με α/α 15. Στις 03-04-92 μετεγγράφετε στο νηολόγιο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ με α/α 209. Στις 10-04-92 μετονομάζετε ΔΑΦΝΗ Ι και 
στις 19-04-04 διαγράφετε. Τελευταίος προορισμός το ΑΛΙΑΓΑ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑΣ
για διάλυση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ καλο! φιλε emmpapad.

----------


## nikitas

pos to saronis pou irthe sti rodo to 1971 to metonomasane rodos 2 kai to mario pou irthe to 1982 rodos 1?de tha prepe na xe ginei to antitheto?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of _Megalohari_ and_ Tinos Sky_ in Tenos from _Wolfgang Seitz's Kykladen: entdecken und erleben_, WDV Verlag, M&#252;nchen, 1998.

Magal.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> A photograph of _Megalohari_ and_ Tinos Sky_ in Tenos from _Wolfgang Seitz's Kykladen: entdecken und erleben_, WDV Verlag, M&uuml;nchen, 1998.


 Ε λοιπον ή εχω χασει τελειως τη μνημη μου ή ειχα χασει καποια επεισοδια. Ποτε δεν θυμαμε το Μεγαλοχαρη και το Tinos Sky μαζι.
Νικολα σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε λοιπον ή εχω χασει τελειως τη μνημη μου ή ειχα χασει καποια επεισοδια. Ποτε δεν θυμαμε το Μεγαλοχαρη και το Tinos Sky μαζι.
> Νικολα σε ευχαριστω πολυ.


Prosexe omws oti to Tinos Sky fainetai arketa skouriasmeno. San paroplismeno mou fainetai

----------


## Rocinante

> Prosexe omws oti to Tinos Sky fainetai arketa skouriasmeno. San paroplismeno mou fainetai


Μετα βαφτηκε μπλε εεε και τωρα ειναι παροπλισμενο στο λιμανι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μετα βαφτηκε μπλε εεε και τωρα ειναι παροπλισμενο στο λιμανι...


Eyxaristw.  N

----------


## emmpapad

Δεν έδωσα ποτέ στοιχεία για το ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι

Σίγουρα δεν είναι κανένα απο τα προηγούμενα ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και ΜΑΡΙΩ
Ξαναδιάβασε τις απαντήσεις μου.
Λίγο υπομονή και θα βρώ την άκρη.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Tsikalos

Θυμάται κανείς από τους φίλους να επιβεβαιώσει ότι το 1990 το πλοίο έκανε το ταξίδι Τήνο -Πάρο?.
Με πλοίο με αυτό το όνομα και αρκετά όμοιο -όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ από το ταξίδι και συγκρίνοντας, κάποια παράθυρα κοντά στη θάλασσα και πλαγιοδέτηση, είχα κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο.
¨ηταν ενδιαφέρον πλοίο και πολύ βολικό για τη διαδρομή αυτή. Είχε λίγο κύμα που φαινόταν πολύ ωραία από εκει που καθόμασταν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Θυμάται κανείς από τους φίλους να επιβεβαιώσει ότι το 1990 το πλοίο έκανε το ταξίδι Τήνο -Πάρο?.
> Με πλοίο με αυτό το όνομα και αρκετά όμοιο -όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ από το ταξίδι και συγκρίνοντας, κάποια παράθυρα κοντά στη θάλασσα και πλαγιοδέτηση, είχα κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο.
> ¨ηταν ενδιαφέρον πλοίο και πολύ βολικό για τη διαδρομή αυτή. Είχε λίγο κύμα που φαινόταν πολύ ωραία από εκει που καθόμασταν.


Ηταν το Μεγαλοχαρη  (πρωην Μαριω).

----------


## Apostolos

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1232

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακομη ενα φανταστικο ντοκουμεντο!!!  απο τον φιλο Apostolos.

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικο αλειευμα Αποστολε !!!!!!!!
Υπερευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το βιντεακι αυτο δειχνει παρα πολυ ομορφα και το Νεραιδα εν πλω!

----------


## Leo

Όταν το Μαριώ είχε έδρα την Σύρο, είχαμε πάει μια ημερήσια εκδρομή με το Γυμνάσιο Δήλο-Μύκονο. Τρία πράγματα μου είχαν κάνει εντύπωση και θυμάμαι.

1. Τα λιοντάρα στην Δήλο
2. Το θαλασσίδι που φάγαμε από την Δήλο στην Μύκονο, μιλάμε για τρελό κάρφωμα και κολόνα νερού από τα όκια, και καβάλα το κύμα απ΄την κουπαστή.
3. Τα σοκάκια της Μυκόνου.

Γιατί τα γράφω? γιατί ζήλεψα το πλωριό μπαλκόνι του Μαριώ και το χαλαρό λίκνισμα της Ναράϊδας.

----------


## nikitas

> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1232


ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ!!!
apostole me esteiles me to videaki!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μεγαλοχαρη*... στην Τηνο. 

megaloharh.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *Μεγαλοχαρη*... στην Τηνο.


Τωρα....
Με σκοτωσες...

----------


## polykas

*Καταπληκτική φωτό Απόλλων.Είσαι απίθανος...*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Apostolos, έγραψες. Το βιντεάκι μου θύμησε τα παιδικά μου καλοκαίρια στην Υδρα την ίδια εποχή με τα ίδια πλοία στο λιμάνι. Το βιντεάκι είναι από την μονοήμερη κρουαζιέρα του Μαριώ σε Αγ. Μαρίνα (Αίγινα), Πόρο, Υδρα.

Να προσθέσω και εγώ το link για ακόμη ένα νοσταλγικό βιντεάκι με τα Σαρωνίς και Νεραϊδα στην Υδρα. Τα πλάνα με τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι δεν κρατούν πολύ, έχει όμως ενδιαφέρον η ζωή του λιμανιού την δεκαετία του 60 (ιδιαίτερα τα πλωτά μανάβικα) όπως την θυμάμαι και εγώ. Θυμίζει κάτι από παλιά ελληνική ταινία.

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72397

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μεγαλοχαρη*...

mario.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και rocinante._

----------


## Rocinante

> *Μεγαλοχαρη*...
> 
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και rocinante._


 Εργο τεχνης...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μεγαλοχαρη*...Τηνος 15-8- 1992.

megalohari.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas και rocinante_

----------


## stiliano

Μια φωτογραφία για τους φίλους μου, από ντοκυμαντέρ της εποχής:

Mario_Hydra_1961.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καλωσόρισες φίλε Stiliano στο Forum ΜΑΣ. Το θυμάμαι το Μαριώ που έδενε όπως στην φωτογραφία σου μπρος-μπρος στην προβλήτα, ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο τότε που καθόταν 1:30-2:00 ώρες στο λιμάνι για να μένει κενός χώρος πίσω του για τα καράβια της γραμμής.

----------


## stiliano

> Καλωσόρισες φίλε Stiliano στο Forum ΜΑΣ. Το θυμάμαι το Μαριώ που έδενε όπως στην φωτογραφία σου μπρος-μπρος στην προβλήτα, ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο τότε που καθόταν 1:30-2:00 ώρες στο λιμάνι για να μένει κενός χώρος πίσω του για τα καράβια της γραμμής.


Σε ευχαριστώ 
ας προσπαθήσουμε σιγά σιγά να βάλουμε σε μια τάξη την ιστορία αυτών των καραβιών της αθωότητάς μας, γιατί όπως βλέπω, υπάρχει μεγάλο μπέρδεμα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το μικρο αρθρο που παρουσιαζω παρα κατω ειναι απο τις 11 Οκτωβριου 1959 και ανακοινωνει την αφιξη του *Μαριω* στην Ελλαδα...

19591011 Epivathga.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρατηρώντας τις παλιές φωτογραφίες των αγαπημένων μου ΜΑΡΙΩ και ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ δεν βλέπω κανένα Ραντάρ. Βλέπει κανείς?

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμη και στην σημερινή εποχή ορισμένα ακτοπλοϊκά κ πορθμεία δέν έχουν τέτοια συσκευή...
Αναχρονιστικοί νομοι που μας κακοχαρακτηρίζουν σαν έθνος κ νόμους...

----------


## nikitas

o pateras mou doulepse me ola ta karabakia (mario saronis kamelia)otan auta katebikan rodo kai mou eipe oti to 1975 to mario ekane ta dromologia tou panormitis otan ayto pigaine gia episkeui,auto ginotan xeimona!!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα αυτό το βιντεάκι από την ελληνική ταινία "Για σένα αγάπη μου" που μικρό μέρος της γυρίστηκε στο Σαρωνίς, αλά εμφανίζονται πολλά πλοία του Σαρωνικού στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπως το Χαρά, το Αίγινα, το Πίνδος, το Μάχη, το Νεράιδα, καθώς και τα Αιγαίον, Δέσποινα, κλπ:

http://vidds.net/v/el/ms-saronis_W2M...4N5K3X3K4.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα αυτό το βιντεάκι από την ελληνική ταινία "Για σένα αγάπη μου" που μικρό μέρος της γυρίστηκε στο Σαρωνίς, αλά εμφανίζονται πολλά πλοία του Σαρωνικού στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπως το Χαρά, το Αίγινα, το Πίνδος, το Μάχη, το Νεράιδα, καθώς και τα Αιγαίον, Δέσποινα, κλπ:
> 
> http://vidds.net/v/el/ms-saronis_W2M...4N5K3X3K4.html


Ωραιες ταινιες αλλα δυστυχως το προβλημα ειναι οτι το *vidds* σου στελνει αμεσως διαφορα cookies και τσοντες...  Οποιος τα εφταιξε αυτα θα πρεπει να τα περασει στο YouTube

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες ωραιες σκηνες 9 λεπτων *απο την Υδρα του 1966*...  Απο ενα φιλμ της British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72397  Μπορουμε να δουμε το *Νεραιδα* (περιπου στα 4:00:00 και το *Σαρωνις* (στα 7:00:00 και κατι)

Μονο μια λυπη... Οταν εκανα τον υπολογισμο και καταλαβα οτι αυτες οι 20αρες και 25αρες τουριστριες που βλεπουμε σ' αυτο το φιλμ,  ειναι τωρα 65 και 70 ετων....

*Σαρωνις

*Saronis3.jpgSaronis2.jpgSaronis1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο ενα φιλμ της British Path&#233; βλεπουμε σκηνες με το *Μαριω* το 1961. http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1232  Θυμαται κανεις τον πλοιαρχο του;

Στο τεταρτο πλανο το *Νεραιδα* προσπερνα το *Μαριω*. Στο πεμπτο, αφιξη του *Μαριω* στην Υδρα

Mario.jpeg
Mario2.jpeg
Mario3.jpeg
Mario4.jpeg
Mario5.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο ενα φιλμ της British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72397  Μπορουμε να δουμε το  *Σαρωνις*

Saronis4.jpeg
Saronis.jpeg
SAronis5.jpeg
Saronis3.jpeg
Saronis2.jpeg

----------


## seaways_lover

Το «Σαρωνίς» πρωταγωνιστεί στην κωμωδία του Νίκου Τσιφόρου «Τρεις κούκλες κι εγώ» εν έτη 1960. Πρωταγωνιστούν οι Ηλιόπουλος Ντίνος, Καραγιάννη Μάρθα, Κοντού Μάρω, Τριάντη Ντίνα, Λευτεριώτης Γιώργος, Ρίζος Νίκος, Στεφανίδου Σμαρώ, Τσιτσόπουλος Γιώργος, Χριστοφορίδης Τάκης, Φέρμας Νίκος, Αθανασίου Μαργαρίτα, Λίντα Μαίρη, Παγουλάτος Διονύσης, Κοντογιάννης Βελισάριος, Βοσκόπουλος Τόλης, Βαρώσης Γρηγόρης, Σκανδάλη Γιούλα, Γρηγορίου Ν., Σάκαινας Βαγγέλης, Βάβαλης Τάκης, Χόνδρου Εύα.
06saronis primi.JPG 07saronis embark.JPG

08saronis vardiola.JPG 09saronis steer.JPG

10saronis saloni.JPG

----------


## seaways_lover

Μερικά ακόμα πλάνα απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, με τον αξέχαστο Νίκο Ρίζο να κάθεται στην εσωτερική σκάλα του πλοίου και το καθιερωμένο τραγουδι - χορευτικό στο μπαρ του πλοίου.

11saronis skala.JPG 12saronis bar1.JPG

13saronis bar2.JPG

Γιά όλους τους καλούς φίλους της μεγαλύτερης θαλασσινής παρέας :Very Happy: .

----------


## nikitas

den exo logia auti i foto einai istoriki.pote den thymamai kanena ploio na denei suto to simeio.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ποιό σημείο φίλε Νικήτα? Αν εννοείς στην Ύδρα όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που θυμάμαι εγώ από το 1964 και μετά εκτός από το Μαριώ (όπως και το Saronic Star, το Μελτέμι ΙΙ, το Μαρίνα, κ.α) εκεί μπροστά έδεναν για να κάνουν χώρο στα πλοία της γραμμής που δέναν πίσω στον ντόκο. ¶λλωστε τότε δεν υπήρχαν τα θαλάσσια ταξί που τώρα δένουν στο Γάμα του λιμανιού.

----------


## nikitas

milao gia auti ti foto tin eixe anevasei o nikolas peppas xtes kai gia kapoio logo den yparxei simera,prokeite gia mia foto teli tis dekaetias tou 70 otan to mario itan sti rodo kai epiane symi!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε ποιό σημείο φίλε Νικήτα? Αν εννοείς στην Ύδρα όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που θυμάμαι εγώ από το 1964 και μετά εκτός από το Μαριώ (όπως και το Saronic Star, το Μελτέμι ΙΙ, το Μαρίνα, κ.α) εκεί μπροστά έδεναν για να κάνουν χώρο στα πλοία της γραμμής που δέναν πίσω στον ντόκο. ¶λλωστε τότε δεν υπήρχαν τα θαλάσσια ταξί που τώρα δένουν στο Γάμα του λιμανιού.


Φιλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η  καρτποσταλ ηταν δικια μου αλλα αναγκαστηκα να την αποσυρω (οπως και 20 αλλες) γιατι δεν ειχα πληρη βιβλιογραφικη τεκμηριωση. Εδειχνε το πλοιο (*Ροδος Ι*) στο βαθος του λιμανιου της Συμης. Αν θελεις να την δεις στειλε μου προσωπικο μηνυμα.

----------


## nikitas

tin exo parei tin foto euxaristo!!!den sou kryvo oti eimai katagoiteumenos me auti ti foto alla otan les bibliografiki tekmiriosi ti ennoeis?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> tin exo parei tin foto euxaristo!!!den sou kryvo oti eimai katagoiteumenos me auti ti foto alla otan les bibliografiki tekmiriosi ti ennoeis?


Οταν ανεβαζουμε καρτ ποσταλ πρεπει να λεμε που τις βρηκαμε.  Αυτο δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο με μενα γιατι διαφορες φωτογραφιες που εχω προερχονται απο διαφορες πηγες, φιλους, κλπ, συνολικα πανω απο 10,000 ηλεκτρονικες και πραγματικες καρτ ποσταλ. Ετσι, αντι να εχω προβληματα στο μελλον, τις αποσυρω και δεν μιλαω

----------


## gtogias

Το όμορφο σκαρί σε καρτ ποστάλ από την ακριτική Σύμη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87220

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη εικονα!!!   ...ομως εξηφανισθη!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το όμορφο σκαρί σε καρτ ποστάλ από την ακριτική Σύμη:]


Τελικά όλα τα σκαριά στο κλειστό λιμανάκι της Σύμης δείχνουν υπέροχα! Ευχαριστούμε gtogias

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθελκυσις του *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* στο Αμβουργο οπως ανεκοινωθη στις 24 Δεκεμβριου 1958

19581224 Saronis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μαριω* κανει ταξιδακι στην Αγια Μαρινα της Αιγινας. Περιγραφη του ταξιδιου που δημοσιευτηκε στο _Εμπρος_ της 14ης Ιουνιου 1961


19610614 Agia Marina Mario.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Νικόλα παλιά η μονοήμερη κρουαζιέρα του Σαρωνικού έπιανε όχι στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας αλλά στην Αγία Μαρίνα όπου με γαϊδουράκι όσοι από τους επιβάτες ήθελαν μπορούσαν να ανέβουν στον ναό της Αφαίας Αθηνάς. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το έχεις χιλιοδεί εδώ : http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1232 στο βίντεο του British Pathe.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ροδος Ι (Μαριω)* στην Συμη απο καρτ ποσταλ που βρηκα εδω www.delcampe.net

Symi2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ  I*

Οταν μεγαλωνα στην Ελλαδα ειχαμε μια σειρα απο αγαπητα πλοια που μας πηγαιναν εκδρομες στον Αργοσαρωνικο...   Εκδρομες με το σχολειο, στο δημοτικο, στο γυμνασιο και ακομη στο Πολυτεχνειο ηταν παντα ευκολες και γρηγορες ιδιως οταν πηγαιναμε στην Αιγινα η Πορο. Η Υδρα και οι Σπετσες ηταν ακομη μακρυα με τα πλοια της εποχης εκεινης. Αν πηγαινες εκει για εκδρομη δεν ειχες χρονο να την ευχαριστηθεις μια και λιγες ωρες μετα την αφιξη στην Υδρα (και ιδιως στις Σπετσες) επρεπε να φυγεις για να γυρισεις στον Πειραια, εκτος αν επαιρνες το πλοιο των 5:30 μμ (συνηθως το *Νεραιδα*) οποτε εφτανες στον Πειραια τα μεσανυχτα και δεν ειχες τροπο να γυρισεις στην Αθηνα.

Πρωτα να πω οτι το *Καλαμαρα* δεν με ενθουσιασε ποτε, το *Πινδος* με τραβουσε μονο γιατι ηξερα οτι ηταν παμπαλαιο γιωτ ... Το *Γλαρος* το υπεραγαπουσα αλλα οχι στον Αργοσαρωνικο. Δεν προλαβα να μπω στο *Νικη* και το *Εφφη*. Το *Χαρα*, το *Μαχη* και το *Υδρα* δεν ηταν πλοια που αγαπησα ποτε. Παραδοξως το *Μαριω*, παρ'οτι ωραιο Γερμανικο πλοιο, δεν μιλησε στην καρδια μου. Το *Αυρα* δεν το ηξερα σχεδον, τα *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* και *Μυκηναι* ηταν μεταγενεστερα για μενα.

Και τωρα στα αγαπητα μου. Τα αγαπητα μου πλοια στην δεκαετια του 1950 και μεχρι το 1960 ηταν ταξιδιαρικα, ωραια, καθαρα, ασπρα, συνηθως φτιαγμενα στην Ιταλια, Σουηδια η Γερμανια (με την εξαιρεση ενος Ελληνικου).  

Εν πρωτοις τα δυο μικρα: το *Αγιος Νεκταριος* και το *Εριεττα*. Τα υπεραγαπουσα αυτα τα δυο Σουηδικα αριστουργηματα των 100 κορων, αυτα τα μικρουλια πουλμαν (οπως τα ελεγε ο Λατσης) που σκεφτομουν παντα πως ηλθαν στην Ελλαδα. Μπας και τα εβαλαν σε τραινο και τα εστειλαν στην Ελλαδα; Οχι, και τα δυο πλοια, ταξιδευσαν για μερες σε αγριες θαλασσες για να ελθουν στο Σαρωνικο, αυτα τα μικρουλια των 100 κορων...  Αλλα πρεπει να πω οτι μου αρεσε περισσοτερο να τα βλεπω στο λιμανι της Αιγινης παρα να ταξιδευω μαζι τους! Φοβος θαλασσοταραχης; Ποιος ξερει...

Και τωρα στις μεγαλες αγαπες μου. Το *Καμελια* (*η Καμελια* οπως το λεγαμε το πλοιο) ηταν φυσικα αγαπητη. Το *Νεραιδα* (*η* ιταλικη *Νεραιδα*) ακομη περισσοτερο. Μια εκδρομη με την *Νεραιδα* ηταν παντοτε ευπροσδεκτη

Αλλα για μενα τα δυο πλοια που υπεραγαπουσα και θαυμαζα ηταν τα δυο του Κονταρινη. Πρωτη στην σειρα (first and foremost οπως λενε οι Αγγλοσαξονες) η *Αιγινα*, αυτο το καταπληκτικο πλοιο (σημερα θα το λεγατε πλοιαριο) που πολλοι απο εσας το λετε Αιγινακι τωρα (δεν το ειχα ακουσει αυτο το ονομα μεχρι το 1971 που εφυγα και το βρηκα για πρωτη φορα στις σελιδες του nautilia.gr).  Βορειοευρωπαικο και αυτο, καλοταξιδο και υπεραγαπημενο... Θα γραψω γι αυτο σε λιγες μερες.

_Τα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου το 1962 απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Παπυρος Λαρου__ς__, τομ 2, σελ 290, Παπυρος−Λαρους, 1962)_
arg.jpg

Και μετα το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ*!  Αχ το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ.*.. _Τι πλοιο!  Poetry in action!  Ποιηση στο νερο_. Απιθανη συμμετρια, με 46 μετρα μηκος που "ισορροπουσαν" με τα 8,7 μετρα πλατος. Στενοτερο, θα το εκανε το πλοιο ασχημο οπως πολλα παμπαλαια πρωην γιωτ που ειχαμε βαλει στις γραμμες τοτε. Πλατυτερο, θα το εκανε παπακι σαν το *Εφφη* και αλλα... Καταπληκτικο ασπρο χρωμα. Ποτε δεν το ειδα αβαφτο η σκουριασμενο οταν ανηκε στον Κονταρινη, οταν ηταν στο Σαρωνικο (1959−1971). Το πως ωνομασθηκε το πλοιο *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* εχει παρουσαισθει απο τον κυριο Γκατσο αναλυτικα εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=104


Το τονναζ του ηταν κατα το Παπυρος Λαρους και το  Miramar 487 τοννοι. Καποιες αλλες πηγες ελεγαν οτι το  τονναζ  ηταν 586 τοννων (gross) και 273 τοννων (net).  Η *Νεραιδα* ειχε 462 τοννους αλλα μηκος 55,2 μετρων, η *Καμελια* 589 τοννους. Κατα καποιον τροπο, και τα δυο αυτα πλοια εμοιζαν μεγαλυτερα απο το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ*...  Ετσι το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* με ξαφνιαζε... Ενα καλοταξιδο και ευχαριστο πλοιο που, αν και φαινοταν μικρο, μπορουσε να κανει μεγαλα ταξιδια.

Το καθυλκησαν στις 22 Δεκεμβριου 1958 στο Wewelsfleth της Γερμανιας, περα απο το Cuxhaven και καθως πηγαινουμε (με πλοιο) για το Αμβουργο, στο δελτα του Ελβα ποταμου, μικρη κωμοπολη 1500 κατοικων με μικρο ναυπηγειο του Hugo Peters (το σημερινο Peters Schiffbau GmbH) και ακομη ψαχνω βιντεο της καθελκυσεως του στο Αμβουργο αλλα εις ματην. 

Wewewlsf.jpg

Και η Μακεδονια (απο ολες τις εφημεριδες) εγραψε πρωτη γι αυτο το πλοιο στις 24 Δεκεμβριου 1958. Εγραφε οτι το πλοιο θα επαιρνε μεχρι 800 επιβατες (700 ηταν πιο σωστο) και θα εκανε 17 μιλλια την ωρα (ο Παπυρος Λαρους γραφει 15,2 μιλλια την ωρα)...

19581224 Saronis.jpg

Το πλοιο ηταν ετοιμο τον Απριλιο 1959.  Αμεσως, στις 29 Απριλιου 1959 βρισκουμε αυτη την ανακοινωση στην Ελευθερια...  Για σκεφθειτε τωρα πως ηλθε το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* απο το Αμβουργο στον Πειραια (μηνα Απριλιο :Wink:   Πως περασε τον Βισκαικο;  Ποιος ξερει!

19590429 Saronis Eleutheria.jpg

Η χρησιμοποιησις του πλοιου στην Ελλαδα ειχε συζητηθει σ' ενα μικρο αρθρο στο  _Hamburger Abendblatt_ , Νο 278, σελιδα 18, της 28ης Νοεμβριου 1960....




> _Fahrgastschiff f&#252;r Griechenland Eigener Bericht_
> Athen, 28. November
> 
> Wie In Athen bekannt wird, hat der Reeder Kontarinis bei einer deutschen Werft ein 1500-t-Fahrgastsehitf mit Einrichtungen f&#252;r 80" Passaglere In Auftrag gegeben.   Kontarinis hatte sich bereits 1959 von der Schiffswerft Hugo Peters In Wewelsfleth die Motorschiffe "*Saronis*" (487 BRT, 700 Passagiere) und "*Mario*" (351 BRT, 360 Passagiere) _f&#252;r den griechischen Inselverkehr bauen lassen._


Αλλα η εταιρεια Π. Κονταρινη ειχε αρχισει ηδη τις φιλικες ανακοινωσεις και παρουσιασεις του πλοιου. Εδω και παλιν η Ελευθερια στις 13 Μαιου 1959

19590513 Saronis Eleutheria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ  II*

Εδω εχω μαζεψει τεσσερεις σκηνες απο διαφορα παλια Ελληνικα φιλμ στο http://www.realitytv.it/video/5qpMyL...E%91-1960.html  που δειχνουν ωραια την μαγεια, την ευσταθεια και την ντροπαλη μεγαλοπρεπεια του πλοιου

Saronis all.jpg

Το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* αρχισε συγκοινωνια στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1960. Κλασσικο δρομολογιο ηταν Αιγινα, Μεθανα, Πορος Υδρα, Σπετσες.  Ιδου και μια ωραιοτατη ειδυλλιακη φωτογραφια απο την συλλογη μου (καπως μεγεθυσμενη) καθως το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* μπαινει στην Υδρα

Hydra.jpg

Αλλα κατι ποιο σπανιο ηταν τα ταξιδια του μικρου αυτου πλοιου μεχρι το Λεωνιδιο!  Βλεπετε ο Κονταρινης εκανε συναγωνισμο με τον Λατση που εστελνε την *Νεραιδα* μεχρι το Λεωνιδιο αλλα και πιο νοτια, Κυπαρισσι και Μονεμβασια!

Ιδου λοιπον μια θαυμασια φωτογραφια του *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* στην Πλακα Λεωνιδιου!!! Ιδιατερα αφιερωμενη στον φιλο T.S.S. APOLLON που του αρεσουν οι εκπληξεις. Την βρηκα και την αγορασα στο delcampe μολις προσφατα!

Saronis in Leonidion.jpg

Ποτε πηγαινε το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* εκει; Ιδου τρια παλαιοτατα δρομολογια απο τις 9 Φεβρουαριου, 21 Ιουνιου και 2 Νοεμβριου 1960!

Schedules.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ. ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ  III*

Το _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ εμεινε μαζι μας στον Σαρωνικο αλλα 11 χρονια. 

19600813 Saronis.jpg

PK.jpg
Πηγη:  http://www.realitytv.it/video/5qpMyL...E%91-1960.html
PK2.jpg

Στις 30 Ιουλιου 1971 εφυγα στην Αμερικη για μεταπτυχιακες σπουδες...  Στο τελος αυτου του καλοκαιριου εφυγε και το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* για αλλου, για την Ροδο, κλπ. Η νεα γενεα ζητουσε γρηγορα πλοια, μεταφορα αυτοκινητων ΙΧ, κλπ και το κακομοιρο το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* δεν ειχε πια θεση στον Σαρωνικο...  

Και ετσι εφυγαν ακομη τα αλλα μου αγαπημενα, ο *Καραισκακης*, ο *Φιλιππος*, ο *Μιαουλης*, η *Ελλη*, ο *Κυκνος*, ο *Γλαρος*, η *Αιγινα*, ο *Αγιος Νεκταριος* και η *Εριεττα*...  Requiem σε μια γενια πλοιων που μας μεγαλωσαν και μας εδωσαν χαρες....

Εν τω μεταξυ, το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* μενει στην θυμηση μου σαν _ενα απο τα ωραιοτατα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου στην περιοδο 1959−1971_. 

Και γι αυτο και το προσθεσα εδω, στον Σαρωνικο, και οχι στο θεμα του (μπρρρρρ) στην Ροδο....  Παρακαλω τον υπευθυνο να το αφησει εδω....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Σαρωνις_... 
_Φωτο Ηνωμενοι Φωτορεπορτερς_ 
Saronis.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Nicholas_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Ε/Γ Σαρωνις_... 
> _Φωτο Ηνωμενοι Φωτορεπορτερς_ 
> Saronis.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Nicholas_


Πολυ ομορφο. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ροδος ΙΙ* (πρωην *Σαρωνις*) στην Ροδο. Καρτ ποσταλ απο το delcampe

Rodos.jpg

----------


## nikitas

Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΑΦΑΚΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΑΦΑΚΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ?


Σωστα!  Εχεις απιθανο ματι!

----------


## nikitas

Η ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΟΥ.

----------


## esperos

Στο  Μανδράκι  τον  Απρίλιο  του  1982

ΜΑΡΙΩ.jpg

ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΣΠΕΣΙΑΛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο διπλο χτυπημα απο τον φιλο esperos!!!

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Εσπερος για τις καταπληκτικές του φωτογραφίες. Με την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω, βλέποντας τα πλοία στη Ρόδο, μηπως τυχόν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες και του Πανορμίτη ?.

----------


## aegina

Yperoxes!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Σαρωνις...πρωινη αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969_
Saronis Piraeus 1969 Photo Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## nikitas

ΑΠΟΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΑΠΟΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ!!!



Kαρτποσταλ του πλοιου *ΛΙΝΔΟΣ* (αριστερα, κατασκευης 1969) στο λιμανι της Μαρμαριδος στην Τουρκια. Δεξια το *ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ* (*ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ*)...

Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το http://koleksiyon.gittigidiyor.com/K...al_W0QQkatZZfo που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay της Τουρκιας

Lindos Rodos.jpg

----------


## aegina

Exw mia aporia:Stis foto tou Esperou to MARIO ferei to arxiko tou onoma sti Rodo tou `82 , pote itan RODOS 1 kai giati exei diaforetika syniala apo to RODOS 2 ( SARWNIS ) ? :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε aegina πρέπει να είναι όταν πρωτοέφτασε το ΜΑΡΙΩ στη Ρόδο. Για αυτό δεν έχουν προλάβει να του βάλουν σινιάλα. Λογικά το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι θα γράφτηκε μετά από λίγες μέρες.

----------


## nikitas

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ,ΠΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ...

----------


## nikitas

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1 ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΑΡΙΩ!!!

ΙΔΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΥΖΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΡΕΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΕΓΡΑΦΑΝ...ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1?ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 ΕΞ ΑΡΧΗΣ.

----------


## aegina

Egw exw mberdeutei:To MARIO prin ti Rodo pou itan?Efyge to &acute;71 apo ti grammi,kai pou dromologithike,poso itan stin Rodo,kai mipws o PANORMITISitan to RODOS 1?

----------


## aegina

Me synxwreite ennoousa to LINDOS ws RODOS 1.

----------


## nikitas

ΤΟ ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΙΝΔΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΟ ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΙΝΔΟΣ.


Συμφωνω απολυτα. Ο nikitas ηταν ο πρωτος που ανεφερε αυτο το πλοιο (*ΛΙΝΔΟΣ*) και ανεβασε μια φωτογραφια του εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=299.  Και πολυ προσφατα προσθεσα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=302 μια αλλη πολυ ομορφη καρτποσταλ του, παλιν στην Μαρμαριδα

----------


## nikitas

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΟΔΟ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΚΑΤΙΔΕΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΠΙΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πρωτοεμφανιζομενη καρτ ποσταλ απο την Ροδο που δειχνει το *ΜΑΡΙΩ* και το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* αριστερα και καποιο αλλο δεξια που μου φαινεται να ειναι το *ΛΙΝΔΟΣ

*Rodos.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΙΚΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΛΩΤΑ ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΑ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΙΚΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΛΩΤΑ ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΑ!


Πολυ ωραια. Ευχαριστω.  Θα ανεβασω και μια φωτογραφια απο το Κοντικι σε λιγο.  Κοιταξε στο θεμα του λιμανιου της Ροδου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ροδος ΙΙ*, το αγαπημενο μας *Σαρωνις*, σε τερρεσεις καρτποσταλ απο την Ροδο

Rodos6.jpg Rodos15.jpg Rodos 16.jpg

Στην τελευταια το *Λινδος* δεξια
Rodos22.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα κάποιες παλιές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα με μία αρχαία Kodak Instamatic το 1967 με το ΜΑΡΙΩ στο κεφάλι του λιμανιού της Ύδρας και το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ να δένει πίσω του. H ποιότητα όμως των φωτογραφιών είναι ανάλογη της μηχανής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα κάποιες παλιές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα με μία αρχαία Kodak Instamatic το 1967 με το ΜΑΡΙΩ στο κεφάλι του λιμανιού της Ύδρας και το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ να δένει πίσω του. H ποιότητα όμως των φωτογραφιών είναι ανάλογη της μηχανής.


Η ποιοτητα ειναι θαυμασια και σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε Μια χαρα ειναι η ποιοτητα οπως και τα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαριζεις!

----------


## aegina

San na elysa to mystirio sto thema me tis fotografies tis YDRAS.To ploio einai to MARIO pou ekane krouazieres tote.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> San na elysa to mystirio sto thema me tis fotografies tis YDRAS.To ploio einai to MARIO pou ekane krouazieres tote.


Ακριβώς έτσι ήταν φίλε Αίγινα. Να διευκρινήσω κάτι που δεν ανέφερα, το πλοίο που φαίνεται από ψηλά στην μεσαία φωτογραφία μου δεν είναι το ΜΑΡΙΩ αλλά το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ. Με μπέρδεψε η θάση που είναι δεμένο που εκεί έδενε το Μαριώ στις ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες του για να αφήνει χώρο στα ποστάλια της γραμμής.

----------


## ihkat

PLEASE BE INFO THAT, RODOS II(EX SARONIS) OWNING BY KAKKAS.
MARIO OWNING INITIAL BY KATTIDENIOS DIMITRIOS THEN LATER 50%-50% BY JOHN POLIAS

MASTER ON RODOS II  O KAPTA MORFIS O PIPINOS APO THN KASSO
MASTER ON MARIO O KATTIDENIOS O DIMITRIS

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες ιστορίες, βίντεο και φωτο απ' όλους σας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανέβει η φωτο γιατί τα πρώτα ποστ είναι κλειστά. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να διορθωθεί αυτό.
Εγώ πάλι θα σας δυσαρεστήσω :Sad: . Το Σαρωνίς σαν DAPHNE όταν έφτασε στην Aliaga στις 14/09/2004 όπως λέει η φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. 
Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis (ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες), rocinante, mike_rodos, Leo, esperos, nautikos, Roi Baudoin, Apostolos,vinman, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S APOLLON, nikitas, gtogias, TSS QUENN ANNA MARIA, emmpapad, despo, karystos, seaway_lover, Naxos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


DAPHNE.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ομορφο Σαρωνις  θα το θυμαμαι παντα   οπως ηταν οταν μεσουρανουσε στα νερα του   Αργοσαρωνικου...  _ 
_Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη! _

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία απο ένα καράβι θρύλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπέροχες ιστορίες, βίντεο και φωτο απ' όλους σας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανέβει η φωτο γιατί τα πρώτα ποστ είναι κλειστά. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να διορθωθεί αυτό.
> Εγώ πάλι θα σας δυσαρεστήσω. Το Σαρωνίς σαν DAPHNE όταν έφτασε στην Aliaga στις 14/09/2004 όπως λέει η φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. 
> Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis (ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες), rocinante, mike_rodos, Leo, esperos, nautikos, Roi Baudoin, Apostolos,vinman, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S APOLLON, nikitas, gtogias, TSS QUENN ANNA MARIA, emmpapad, despo, karystos, seaway_lover, Naxos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα που ειδα πρωτα το *Αιγινα* και τωρα το *Μαριω* σε τοσο κακη κατασταση...

Μια ερωτηση για ολους: εκτος απο τον *Αβερωφ* και τον *Θαλη τον Μιλησιο*, εχει διατηρηθει κανενα ιστορικο πλοιο στην Ελλαδα η τα στελνουμε ολα στα διαλυτηρια;

Πολυ ισως θυμουνται οτι προ 18 μηνων εκανα μια προσπαθεια (κυριως στο εξωτερικο) για διατηρηση του *Ολυμπια*. Απετυχα να πεισω τους ανθρωπους της θαλασσης και του πολιτικου κοσμου οτι το πλοιο επρεπε να διατηρηθει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι και το Liberty Νικόλα. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλο :Sad: .
Δυστυχώς οι πολιτικοί μας το μόνο που κοιτάνε είναι η .......μάσα:roll:.

----------


## nikitas

ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΙ? ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ?ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΟΠΥ ΝΑΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΞΙΑ ΟΠΥ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ...

----------


## Ellinis

Eγώ από την άλλη θα έλεγα οτι το κράτος έχει κάνει κάποια σοβαρά βήματα στο παρελθόν, όπως και το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, το αντιτορπιλικό ΒΕΛΟΣ, το καλωδιακό ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ και το πέραμα ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ είναι ήδη επισκέψιμα. Το ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ είναι έτοιμο και τέλος του χρόνου διάβασα οτι θα είναι και πάλι έτοιμο το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ. 
Δεν είναι και άσχημα...

Όσο το να διατηρήσουν πλοιοκτήτες κάποια πλοία τους, αυτό δεν το έχω δει σε κάποια άλλη χώρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαρωνίς σαν DAPHNE όταν πλέον το τραβήξανε στην παραλία της Aliaga στις 22/09/2004 όπως λέει η φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Daphne beached.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όπως το θυμάμαι στα νιάτα μου είναι φίλε Παντελή με την μόνη αλλαγή την προσθήκη στο μικρό τότε μπαλκονάκι του καθρέφτη που έβγαινες από το σαλόνι της Α' θέσης.

----------


## nikitas

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...68185849#ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΑΣ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ 2004.ΣΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΕΝΟ..ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ?ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ   σε πρωινο   αποπλου απο το λιμανι της  Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1992

_megalohari Tinos July 1992.tif.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μεγαλοχαρη* απο το _Κυκλαδικο Φως_ του Αυγουστου 1983.

19830000 Megalohari.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ σ'εναν  αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Τηνου

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _To ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ σ'εναν αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Τηνου
> 
> Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
> _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ by K.Pappas.jpg


Πρέπει να ήταν από τα πρώτα χρόνια με αφετηρία το λιμάνι της Τήνου γιατί έχει ακόμα τα καπόνια με τις σωσίβιες λέμβους που αφαιρέθηκαν κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 002 despo MEGALOHARI.jpgΣτο τέλος της ζωής του, το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο της ακτοπλοίας μας στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> PHOTO 002 despo MEGALOHARI.jpgΣτο τέλος της ζωής του, το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο της ακτοπλοίας μας στην Ελευσίνα.



_Συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε despo!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ     μια ομορφη παρουσια στο λιμανι της Τηνου  Ιουλιος 1992

_Megalohari Tinos 1992.jpg

----------


## despo

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία απο ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο - Ευχαριστούμε φιλε T.S.S. Apollon.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφία του πλοίου *Μαριω* που το θυμάμαι από τα ωραία του ταξίδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο, αν καιτο *Σαρωνις* το αγαπούσα ακόμη πιο πολύ.

image.jpg


Lawrence Durell, The Greek Islands, Viking Press, New York, 1978

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ από μια μπροσούρα του 1989.

rodos II.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ροδος ΙΙ_ (η *Σαρωνις* οπως την ηξερα εγω οταν ημουν στην Ελλαδα μεχρι το 1971), στην Ροδο.

Σαρωνις.jpg

θα ηθελα να πω οτι τα διαφορα διθυραμβικα αρθρα για το *Νεραιδα* (στο σχετικο θεμα) δεν παρουσιαζουν την ακριβη κατασταση στον Αργοσαρωνικο *οπως την γνωρισα και την εζησα* στην περιοδο 1955- 1965. Ναι, το *Νεραιδα* ηταν αγαπητο πλοιο αλλα εξ ισου αγαπητα ηταν και τα *Αιγινα* και *Σαρωνις*, καθως και το *Πινδος* και ακομη, ακομη και το *Καμελια*...  Οσοι ειναι πιο νεοι ακουν μονον τους απογονους των θαυμαστων του μεγαλυτερου προπολεμικου πλοιου απο την Ιταλια ... Το *Αιγινα* και το *Σαρωνις* ειχαν τοσους θαυμαστες. τα μικρα μεταπολεμικα, βορειοευρωπαικα καραβακια ηταν καλοφτιαγμενα και καλο ταξιδευτα...  Ποσα ειδυλλια δεν ξεκινησαν στο *Αιγινα*, ποσες αγαπες...  Ποσα _τουιστ_ και _τσα τσα τσα_ δεν χορευτικαν στα μικρα καταστρωματα του *Σαρωνις*....

Τι αναμνησεις... Πως να τις περιγραψουμε...

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ στο λιμανάκι του Λεωνίδιου όταν ακόμη συνδεόταν ακτοπλοϊκά με τον Πειραιά. Για να δούμε αν οι σκέψεις για δρομολογηση του ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ θα "αναστήσουν" τη γραμμή.

Image12.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σαρωνις* στο μεγαλο λιμανι απο το https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Σαρωνις.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το *Σαρωνις* στο μεγαλο λιμανι απο το https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> 
> Σαρωνις.jpg


Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1969, μοναδική χρονιά που το υδροπτέρυγο EXPRESS που διακρίνεται δίπλα στο ΛΗΤΩ έδενε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Από τα χρώματα της φωτογραφίας φαντάζομαι ότι φωτογράφος είναι ο Peter Stafford.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για το πρωτο ταξιδακι του *Σαρωνις* στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1959. Απο την Ναυτεμπορικη της 12ης Μαιου 1959.
19590512 Saronis Nautemporikh.jpg

Και εδω δρομολογια του *Σαρωνις* απο την Καθημερινη της 23ης Αυγουστου 1959.
19590823 Argosaronikos Kath.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ροδος* (πρωην *Σαρωνις*) στην Ροδο (το ασπρο και μπλε αριστερα). Καρτ ποσταλ απο το www.delcampe.net

Saronis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σαρωνις* σε παλιο εργο του 1960, το _Για Σενα την Αγαπη μου_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTxRgBAAUYk με την Μιραντα Κουνελακη, τον Δημητρη Χοπτηρη, τον νεοτατο 25αρη Νικο Κουρκουλο (που _χανει_ την κοπελλα - την κερδιζει ο Χοπτηρης), τον Γιαννη Φερμη, τον Θαναση Βεγγο, την Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου και τον Κωστα Μπακα...  Η μουσικη επενδυση του εργου ειναι του Χρηστου Μουραμπα, αλλα τα τραγουδια του Μανου Χατζηδακη. Το Για σενα την αγαπη μου ηταν μεγαλη επιτυχια της εποχης πριν βγει το κινηματογραφικο εργο. Στο εργο το τραγουδουσε ο Γιαννης Βογιατζης που ντουμπλαριζε τον Δημητρη Χοπτηρη http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pa6124xULY Τραγουδουσε ακομη το "Νασαι καλη" η Αντζελα Νακου (με το συγκροτημα του Σπυρου Πιπερακη) που ντουμπλαριζε την Μιραντα Κουνελακη http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTxRgBAAUYk (38¨00 μερι 40¨00). Ωραια παλια χορευτικα τραγουδια του Μανου που τα χορευαμε στα παρτυ στο κεντρο της Αθηνας οταν ειμαστε μικροι...

Το εργο αυτο ειναι πραγματικη αποκαλυψη μια και εχει πανω απο 15 αλλα πλοια στον Πειραια σε μια σαλατα οπου οι ηθοποιοι ταξιδευαν με το Σαρωνις, εβγαιναν απο το λιμανι με το Χαρα, κατεβαιναν απο το Αγγελικα, περνουσαν διπλα απο το Δεσποινα και το Αιγαιο, κλπ, κλπ.

Saronis.jpgSaronis.jpgSaronis2.jpgSaronis3.jpgSaronis4.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το όμορφο Σαρωνίς, καθώς αναχωρεί απ' το λιμάνι της Ύδρας!

SARONIS.jpg

(Saronicmagazine.com)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το όμορφο Σαρωνίς, καθώς αναχωρεί απ' το λιμάνι της Ύδρας!
> 
> SARONIS.jpg
> 
> (Saronicmagazine.com)



Πραγματικο ποιημα!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Xαρισμένες στον φίλο Νίκο Πέππα,και ιδιαίτερα αυτές του "ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ"με την είσοδο στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,την απο-επιβίβαση επιβατών,και την εξοδό του.
     Ιδιαίτερα ωραία φωτογραφία αυτή του "ΜΑΡΙΩ",(αποψή μου)κατα την εξοδό του απο το λιμάνι με καιρό.

Φωτογραφίες του Γρ.Συριώτη+.1498005_401144013348847_110748613_o.jpg965469_401303923332856_35424651_o.jpg1496173_401143703348878_466342786_o.jpg1536455_401144310015484_117020757_n.jpghdhx.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Xαρισμένες στον φίλο Νίκο Πέππα,και ιδιαίτερα αυτές του "ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ"με την είσοδο στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,την απο-επιβίβαση επιβατών,και την εξοδό του.
>      Ιδιαίτερα ωραία φωτογραφία αυτή του "ΜΑΡΙΩ",(αποψή μου)κατα την εξοδό του απο το λιμάνι με καιρό.
> 
> Φωτογραφίες του Γρ.Συριώτη+.1498005_401144013348847_110748613_o.jpg965469_401303923332856_35424651_o.jpg1496173_401143703348878_466342786_o.jpg1536455_401144310015484_117020757_n.jpghdhx.jpg


Αχου φιλε Λεοναρδε τι μου θυμησες... Νασαι καλα που με θυμασαι ακομη...  Αυτη η παλια Αιγινα μου λειπει παρα πολυ...  Ημοθν 6 ετων νομιζω οταν πρωτοπηγαμε...  Και ηταν ετσι....  Βεβαια εγω ειχα παει με το *Αιγινα* τοτε..   Λοιπον, ο Συριωτης ηταν πολυ καλος φωτογραφος...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συκλονιστική η φωτογραφία του Μαριώ να μποτζάρει στο κύμα και προσέξτε το ανοικτό κατάστρωμα που είναι γεμάτο κόσμο. Έκανε περιστασιακά δρομολόγια μιας και ο κύριος ρόλος του ήταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημέρας και έπιανε στην Αγία Μαρίνα της Αίγινας για την εκδρομή στον ναό της Αφαίας Αθηνάς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σαρωνις* απο το εργο του Νικου Τσιφορου Τρεις κουκλες κι εγω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IiVbTsyU9o

Σαρ1.jpgΣαρ2.jpgΣαρ3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *Σαρωνις* απο το εργο του Νικου Τσιφορου Τρεις κουκλες κι εγω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IiVbTsyU9o
> 
> Σαρ1.jpgΣαρ2.jpgΣαρ3.jpg


 Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία το καράβι που φαίνεται είναι το Μάχη η υπερκατασκευή του οποίου φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία. Κλασσική "γκάφα" των ελλήνων σκηνοθετών που έπαιρναν πλάνα από όποιο καράβι τύχαινε και με άλλο καράβι ξεκινούσαν οι πρωταγωνιστές και με άλλο φτάνανε στο νησί. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε με τα αεροπλάνα όπου στο αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού έδειχνε π.χ ένα τζετ Boeing 707 της TWA με το οποίο έφτανε ο πρωταγωνιστής ή πρωταγωνίστρια από το εξωτερικό και στο επόμενο πλάνο κατέβαινε την σκάλα ενός ελικοφόρου DC-6 της Ολυμπιακής!

----------


## Gallos952

*Postcard with MARIO or MEGALOHARI at Paros.*
JF@Paris.fr

Megalohari Paros Port.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία το καράβι που φαίνεται είναι το Μάχη η υπερκατασκευή του οποίου φαίνεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία. Κλασσική "γκάφα" των ελλήνων σκηνοθετών που έπαιρναν πλάνα από όποιο καράβι τύχαινε και με άλλο καράβι ξεκινούσαν οι πρωταγωνιστές και με άλλο φτάνανε στο νησί. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε με τα αεροπλάνα όπου στο αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού έδειχνε π.χ ένα τζετ Boeing 707 της TWA με το οποίο έφτανε ο πρωταγωνιστής ή πρωταγωνίστρια από το εξωτερικό και στο επόμενο πλάνο κατέβαινε την σκάλα ενός ελικοφόρου DC-6 της Ολυμπιακής!


Κάτι τέτοια τα είχα σχολιάσει κ εγώ.Από αυτά άλλο τίποτα.Όπως στα αεροπλάνα που λες.μπορεί να ακούγεται ήχος μηχανών από αεριωθούμενο σε ελικοφόρο κ το αντίστροφο. Κ στα τραίνα τα ίδια,με άλλο να φεύγει κ με άλλο να φθάνει ο επιβάτης.Έβαζαν ότι τους βόλευε,μερικές φορές  μπορεί να μην καταλάβαιναν κ οι ίδιοι την διαφορά. Ήταν κ η παιδεία του κόσμου τότε...κ σου λέει, έλα μωρέ ποιός θα το καταλάβει;
Όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί κ σήμερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πιό "κουφό" φίλε ΤSS QAM που έχω δει,να είναι δηζελόπλοιο κ ακούγεται ατμοσφυρίχτρα ή κ να δείχνουν τσιμινιέρα από ατμόπλοιο! :Uncomfortableness:  :Surprised:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο 3,40 πλάνα του πλοίου!


Στο 3,40 Απόστολε τα πλάνα του _ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ_ όπως έγραψες, και στο 5,56 του _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ να εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας.

screenshot.jpg
_Screenshot_

----------


## nikitas

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΣΥΜΗΣ ΤΕΛΗ 197010511268_10203368242634006_2919558772797922333_n.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στο 3,40 Απόστολε τα πλάνα του _ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ_ όπως έγραψες, και στο 5,56 του _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ να εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας.
> 
> screenshot.jpg
> _Screenshot_


Ναι είναι το λιμάνι της 'Υδρας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διαβάζοντας από την αρχή το παρόν πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα των δύο πλοίων _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ και _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ είδα ότι έχει γίνει -και επναληφθεί αρκετές φορές- ένα σημαντικό λάθος.

Το _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ ουδέποτε έφερε το όνομα _ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι_. Και παρ' όλο που ο φίλος _Εμμανουήλ_ το είχε επισημάνει και στα στοιχεία του πλοίου,




> Το _"ΜΑΡΙΩ"_ ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία στις 04-04-1959 και έκανε εγγραφή στο νηολόγιο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με α/α 1457.
> Στις 30-12-1982 με το ίδιο όνομα κάνει μετεγγραφή στο νηολόγιο ΡΟΔΟΥ με α/α 17.
> Στις 16-03-1983 με το ίδιο νηολόγιο μετονομάζετε _"ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ"_ έως τις 23-08-2004 που διεγράφη.


αλλά και -μετά από ερώτηση- απορρίψει κατηγορηματικά,




> Δεν έδωσα ποτέ στοιχεία για το _ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι_.
> *Σίγουρα δεν είναι κανένα απο τα προηγούμενα ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και ΜΑΡΙΩ.*


το ίδιο λάθος επανελήφθη και σε μετέπειτα ποστ, και αυτό έγινε πιθανότατα επειδή το "αδελφό" _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ υπήρξε ως _ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ_ (το οποίο όμως ονομάστηκε ΙΙ επειδή προυπήρχε το _ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ - ΡΟΔΟΣ_).

Κάτι ακόμα που δεν θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηρίσω βέβαια ως λάθος, αλλά σίγουρα όχι απόλυτα τεκμηριωμένο, είναι η αναφορά ότι το _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ κατέβηκε στην Ρόδο το _1982_. Ας σημειωθεί ότι η μόνη αναφορά που έχουμε για το 1982, είναι το ότι τότε το πλοίο νηολογήθηκε στην Ρόδο. Αυτό όμως ουδόλως αποκλείει την πιθανότητα να δούλευε εκεί και πέντε και δέκα χρόνια πριν με το νηολόγιο Πειραιά και βέβαια το όνομα που ήδη είχε. Σε αυτήν μάλιστα την υπόθεση, φαίνεται να συμφωνούν και δύο αναφορές. Η πρώτη, από _αυτό το ποστ_ στο οποίο ο φίλος nikitas είχε γράψει ότι το πλοίο δούλευε ως _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ στην Ρόδο το _1975_, και η δεύτερη από _αυτή την φωτό - ποστ_ που είχε ανεβάσει ο κ. Πέππας και στην λεζάντα-τίτλο της οποίας ανεγράφεται η ημερομηνία _1978_ (είτε της φωτογράφησης είτε της έκδοσης κάποιου λευκώματος) όπου πάλι βλέπουμε το πλοίο ως _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ στην Ρόδο.

Τέλος, ας μην ξεχνάμε και ένα "κατηγορηματικό" ποστ του φίλου nikitas.




> ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΑΝ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ Ο  ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1 ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ  ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΑΡΙΩ!!!
>  ΙΔΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΥΖΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΡΕΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΜΑΡΙΩ  ΕΓΡΑΦΑΝ...ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1?ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ  ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ  ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 ΕΞ ΑΡΧΗΣ.


Ας δούμε τα στοιχεία του _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ από το grosstonnage.com.

IMO number :  5225241
Name of the ship :  MEGALOCHARI
Type of ship :  PASSENGERS SHIP
Gross tonnage :  352 tons
Year of build :  1959
Builder :  PETERS SCHIFFSWERFT - WEWELSFLETH, GERMANY
Last known flag :  GREECE
Former names :  MARIO until 1983

Τώρα, για να μην αφήσουμε .....παραπονεμένο το _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_, ας δούμε από το shipspotting μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του στην Ρόδο ως _ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ_, από τον Αύγουστο 1982 (σύμφωνα με τον φωτογράφο). Όσοι είναι μέλη στο shipspotting, μπορούν να την απολαύσουν και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

ShipSpotting.com

© Goran Olsson

Αξιοσημείωτο είναι πιστεύω το ότι στα πλαινά της γέφυρας αναγράφεται μόνο το όνομα _RODOS_ (χωρίς το ΙΙ, το οποίο όμως αναγράφεται στην πλώρη), καθώς επίσης και μία ....διαφαινόμενη απόπειρα να αλλαχθεί το Π στο φουγάρο σε κάποιο άλλο γράμμα (???).

from shipspotting.jpg

Τέλος, να δούμε και τα στοιχεία του _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ από το grosstonnage.com.

IMO number :  5314262
Name of the ship :  DAPHNE I
Type of ship :  PASSENGERS SHIP
Gross tonnage :  487 tons
Year of build :  1959
Builder :  PETERS SCHIFFSWERFT - WEWELSFLETH, GERMANY
Last known flag :  GREECE
Former names :  RODOS II until 1992 - SARONIS until 1971

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ στο λιμανι της Τηνου στις 15 Αυγουστου του 1992

_1992 Aug TINOS.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ορίστε άλλη μία φωτό -πρυμιά αυτή την φορά- του _ΜΑΡΙΩ - ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ_ από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα λίγο πριν την διάλυση του.

003.jpg

Παρατηρούμε και την "παρατυπία" στην πρύμη του. Και αναφέρομαι βέβαια στην αναγραφή "ΤΗΝΟΣ", μία λέξη που θα είχε θέση εκεί ή αν ήταν το λιμάνι νηολόγησης του πλοίου ή αν ήταν στην γενική κλίση και συμπεριελαμβάνετο στο πλήρες όνομα του, αν το πλοίο δηλαδή λεγόταν ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΤΗΝΟΥ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρατηρούμε και την "παρατυπία" στην πρύμη του. Και αναφέρομαι βέβαια στην αναγραφή "ΤΗΝΟΣ", μία λέξη που θα είχε θέση εκεί ή αν ήταν το λιμάνι νηολόγησης του πλοίου ή αν ήταν στην γενική κλίση και συμπεριελαμβάνετο στο πλήρες όνομα του, αν το πλοίο δηλαδή λεγόταν ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΤΗΝΟΥ.


Σπάνια αλλά γίνονταν κάτι τέτοια παλιά.Το πιό τρανταχτό ήταν στο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ όπου αντί λιμένα νηολογίου έγραφε... ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ,το ανεπίσημο όνομα δλδ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In this very early 1960s movie of TWA with which they introduce Boeing 707 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtJD83ywUpg we see some scenes of old Greek ships. Here is MARIO in Piraeus and in Hydra.

M2.jpgM1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ νοσταλγικό βίντεο κ όχι μόνο γιά τα πλοία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΑΡΙΩ 1965* απο διαφημιση του περιοδικου Πρωτο.

Μαριω 1965.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ - πρώην ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ - φωτογραφημένο το 1983

s-l1600.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια αφίσσα με το ΜΑΡΙΩ από την ιστοσελίδα του Δημήτρη Λυμπερόπουλου

Mario_1.jpg

http://liberopoulos.gr/listcats.php?...6&show_cat=106

----------


## SYMIAKOS

MARIO KAI RODOS 2 STI SYMH I FOTOGRAFIES EINAI APO OMADA TIS SYMHS STO FACEBOOK!!!15965035_1243956545696741_6439541440813980296_n.jpg15966062_1243944159031313_5552207654972423376_n.jpg15977761_1243947379030991_1475100178055329247_n.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Oμορφες νοσταλγικες φωτογραφιες!  
Στην δευτερη φωτο βλεπουμε και την πρυμνη του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ   
στην δε τριτη φωτο  βλεπουμε και  το  RADIOZA   του Χανδρη_

----------


## Ellinis

Από καρτ ποστάλ της Σύμης, το ΜΑΡΙΩ πριν ακόμη πάρει το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι.

mario.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από καρτ ποστάλ της Σύμης, το ΜΑΡΙΩ πριν ακόμη πάρει το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι.
> 
> mario.jpg


Ωραία και σπάνια φωτό. Αλλά όπως έχουμε _αναλύσει παλαιότερα εδώ_, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα (για να μην πω βεβαιότητα) δεν πήρε ποτέ το όνομα _ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι_. Εκτός πιά και αν προέκυψαν νεότερα στοιχεία - αποδείξεις.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπου είχε γραφτεί περί ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι αλλά όλα δείχνουν πως πραγματικά δεν πήρε ποτέ αυτό το όνομα το ΜΑΡΙΩ. Το 1ο ΡΟΔΟΣ, εξαιτίας του οποίου μπήκε το "ΙΙ" στο πρώην ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ήταν αυτό εδώ.

----------


## SYMIAKOS

ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 ΣΕΜΙΑ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1
(ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ)ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK.2017-01-31 21.52.09.jpg2017-01-31 21.52.29.jpg2017-01-31 21.52.41.jpg2017-01-31 21.53.34.jpg2017-01-31 21.53.44.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 ΣΕΜΙΑ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1
> (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ)ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK.


2017-01-31 21.53.44.jpg
Αυτη η φωτογραφια του *ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ* (αριστερα) αξιζει ολα τα λαπτα....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 ΣΕΜΙΑ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1
> (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ)ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK.2017-01-31 21.52.09.jpg2017-01-31 21.52.29.jpg2017-01-31 21.52.41.jpg2017-01-31 21.53.34.jpg2017-01-31 21.53.44.jpg


Όμορφες φωτό, αλλά το πρώην ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ήταν σκέτο _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ και όχι ΡΟΔΟΣ 1.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Όμορφες φωτό, αλλά το πρώην ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ήταν σκέτο _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ και όχι ΡΟΔΟΣ 1.


Εννοεί το πρώην Μαριώ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε                                                                                                                                    _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA,_ το _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ ήταν το _ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ_ (και όχι Ι) και όσον αφορά το _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ δεν πήρε ποτέ το όνομα _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ (με οποιαδήποτε αρίθμηση) όπως έχουμε αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα εκτενώς στο ποστ _Νο 181_ αλλά και πολύ πρόσφατα λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω _(Νο 193 & 194)_.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αγαπητέ φίλε                                                                                                                                    _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA,_ το _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ ήταν το _ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ_ (και όχι Ι) και όσον αφορά το _ΜΑΡΙΩ_ δεν πήρε ποτέ το όνομα _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ (με οποιαδήποτε αρίθμηση) όπως έχουμε αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα εκτενώς στο ποστ _Νο 181_ αλλά και πολύ πρόσφατα λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω _(Νο 193 & 194)_.


Φίλε Espresso Venezia το γνωρίζω ότι το Σαρωνίς πήρε το όνομα Ρόδος ΙΙ και γι' αυτό ρωτώ μήπως με το Ρόδος Ι εννοεί το Μαριώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA είχα την εντύπωση ότι στο αρχικό σας ποστ ρωτάγατε αν εννοεί το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και κατόπιν κάνατε edit και ρωτήσατε αν εννοεί το ΜΑΡΙΩ (συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος), γι αυτό συμπεριέλαβα και τα δύο στην απάντηση μου.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, νομίζω πως είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρο το ότι ο φίλος SYMIAKOS γράφοντας το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ 1 αναφερόταν στο πρώην ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και οπωσδήποτε όχι στο ΜΑΡΙΩ ή στο ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ. Μας έδειξε πέντε φωτό με διαφορετικά πλοία και έγραψε : _"Το ΜΑΡΙΩ και το ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 σε μία φαίνεται και το ΡΟΔΟΣ 1"_. Γι αυτό και του απάντησα ότι το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (στην τελευταία φωτό) λεγόταν ΡΟΔΟΣ (σκέτο) και όχι ΡΟΔΟΣ 1.

Αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος στις απαντήσεις μου είτε προς εσάς είτε προς τον φίλο SYMIAKOS, να επαναλάβω ότι ζητώ συγγνώμη.

----------


## SYMIAKOS

> Φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA είχα την εντύπωση ότι στο αρχικό σας ποστ ρωτάγατε αν εννοεί το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και κατόπιν κάνατε edit και ρωτήσατε αν εννοεί το ΜΑΡΙΩ (συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος), γι αυτό συμπεριέλαβα και τα δύο στην απάντηση μου.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, νομίζω πως είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρο το ότι ο φίλος SYMIAKOS γράφοντας το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ 1 αναφερόταν στο πρώην ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και οπωσδήποτε όχι στο ΜΑΡΙΩ ή στο ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ. Μας έδειξε πέντε φωτό με διαφορετικά πλοία και έγραψε : _"Το ΜΑΡΙΩ και το ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 σε μία φαίνεται και το ΡΟΔΟΣ 1"_. Γι αυτό και του απάντησα ότι το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (στην τελευταία φωτό) λεγόταν ΡΟΔΟΣ (σκέτο) και όχι ΡΟΔΟΣ 1.
> 
> Αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος στις απαντήσεις μου είτε προς εσάς είτε προς τον φίλο SYMIAKOS, να επαναλάβω ότι ζητώ συγγνώμη.


ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΑΡΙΩ* στην Αιγινα

MArio sthn Aigina.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία όμορφη, σπάνια φωτό (και σε μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις) _του ΜΑΡΙΩ στην Λίνδο της Ρόδου_, η οποία αποτελεί συγχρόνως ακόμα μία απόδειξη στο ότι είχε κατέβει στην Ρόδο πριν το 1982 όταν και νηολογήθηκε εκεί, μιας και είναι τραβηγμένη το _1978_. Να παρατηρήσουμε ότι δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί ακόμα η προβλήτα πρόσδεσης των τουριστικών πλοιαρίων, στον μώλο με τα βράχια πίσω από το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ στον Πανορμίτη της Σύμης, μάλλον τραβηγμένη το 1979 και με ολίγον ΛΙΝΔΟΣ δίπλα του

rodos II at symi konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή (c) Konrad Helbing

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα δυο αδελφακια στις Σπέτσες. Ολόκληρη η φωτογραφία υπάρχει εδώ.

spetses.png

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικη  φωτο τo  ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ αμετασκευαστο!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...επισης στα αριστερα της φωτο βλεπουμε και ολιγον απο την πλωρη του ΜΑΧΗ_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _...επισης στα αριστερα της φωτο βλεπουμε και ολιγον απο την πλωρη του ΜΑΧΗ_


 Όντως Γιώργο, πρέπει να είναι την πρώτη του χρονιά στην Ελλάδα πριν κατασκευαστεί το πλωριό μπαλκόνι.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφια - νομίζω του ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ - να αποπλέει από τα Μέθανα

saronis or mario at methana.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 ΣΕΜΙΑ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ 1
> (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ)ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK.2017-01-31 21.52.09.jpg2017-01-31 21.52.29.jpg2017-01-31 21.52.41.jpg2017-01-31 21.53.34.jpg


Ανέβηκε και η συνέχεια των φωτογραφιων του ΜΑΡΙΩ στη Σύμη... με ΡΑΔΙΟΖΑ και ολίγον ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ!

rodos.jpg39941135_1865373230221733_9076740869821825024_n.jpg39935428_1865363320222724_3601762572312772608_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Excellent !!! _Το ΜΑΡΙΩ στην Ύδρα_, ή μάλλον καλύτερα "σε μία άλλη Ύδρα". Από το ebay.

----------


## Maiandros

> Excellent !!! _Το ΜΑΡΙΩ στην Ύδρα_, ή μάλλον καλύτερα "σε μία άλλη Ύδρα". Από το ebay.


Πολύ ωραιά φωτογραφία φίλε Espresso Venezia,τραβηγμένη μάλλον από το πλωριό κατάστρωμα του ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολύ ωραιά φωτογραφία φίλε Espresso Venezia,τραβηγμένη μάλλον από το πλωριό κατάστρωμα του ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ


 Όντως η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το Νεραϊδα. Από τις εποχές που το Μαριώ έκανε την ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα και έδενε στο κεφάλι του λιμανιού, μπροστά από τα πλοία γραμμής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατο βιντεο του _ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ_, πρωην _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_, κατα τον φωτογραφο στην Συμη στην δεκαετια του 1980.

https://digit.wdr.de/entries/102201?...253D&qt=search

Ρ!! α.jpgΡ!! α.jpgΡ11 β.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα εξαιρετικο το βιντεο!_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου_. Ίσως η ωραιότερη πόζα που έχουμε δει μέχρι σήμερα το _ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ - ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_ στην Ρόδο (εξαιρουμένων βέβαια των ...σκουπιδακίων, slide γαρ !!!). Από το ebay (αν και φαίνεται και στο direct link).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ παραπλεοντας το Πασακρωτηρι,  Τηνος Ιουλιος του 1995  

_MEGALOHARI  Tinos 1995.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΑΡΙΩ σε μια  ομορφη διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ

_MARIO POSTCARD.jpgMARIO POSTCARD_2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το ΜΑΡΙΩ σε μια  ομορφη διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ
> 
> _MARIO POSTCARD.jpgMARIO POSTCARD_2.jpg


Συλλεκτκότατη!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συλλεκτκότατη!


Αθάνατο Μαριώ. Ένα από τα πιο εμβληματικά καράβια του Σαρωνικού μετά φυσικά από την βασίλισσα Νεράιδα

----------


## Ellinis

Ίσως η τελευταία φωτογραφία του άλλοτε ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ εν πλω, λίγο πριν προσαράξει στην ακτή του Αλιαγά τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2004.
Από το instagram του πανταχού παρόν Selim San.

Selim_San on Instagram DAPHNE arrival Σεπτ 2004.png

----------

